# Referenz & Instanz - was haltet ihr davon?



## pilx (30. Dez 2010)

So ich habe eine Aufgabe bekommen und soll das folgende Codeschnipsel erklären dabei die Begriffe Referenz und Instanz benutzen bzw. zwischen denen unterscheiden.

```
WeihnachtsmarktStand stand = new WeihnachtsmarktStand(0,0);
  System.out.println(stand);
 
    stand ist eine Referenz vom Typ WeihnachtsmarktStand und 
    zeigt auf eine Instanz (Objekt) der Klasse WeihnachtsmarktStand.
    Danach wird die toString() Methode der Instanz aufgerufen.


  stand = new GebrannteMandelnStand(0,0,3);
  System.out.println(stand);

    Referenzvariable stand bekommt neuen Zeiger (zeigt jetzt auf eine Instanz
    der Klasse GebrannteMandelnStand) bleibt aber vom Typ
    WeihnachtsmarktStand - moegl. da GebrannteMandelnStand von
    WeihnachtsmarktStand erbt.
    Danach Aufruf der toString() Methode der Instanz - in diesem Fall 
    GebrannteMandelnStand.
    

  GluehweinStand neuerStand = new GluehweinStand(0,0,3);
  System.out.println(neuerStand);

    Referenz "neuerStand" vom Typ GluehweinStand wird angelegt, diese zeigt
    auf eine Instanz der Klasse GluehweinStand.
    Danach Aufruf der toString() Methode der Instanz - also GluehweinStand.


  Besucher besucher = new Besucher("Max",12,0);
  stand.verkaufeAn(besucher);

    Anlegen einer Referenz vom Typ Besucher, die auf eine Instanz der Klasse
    Besucher verweist.
    Danach wird die Instanz der Referentvariablen stand aufgerufen - hier ist
    dies GebrannteMandelnStand. Dort wird die Methode verkaufeAn() augerufen
    und der Parameter besucher uebergeben.
```


----------



## WIaimy (31. Dez 2010)

und deine Frage?


----------



## pilx (31. Dez 2010)

Ob ich Referenz und Instanz so richtig erklärt habe - ob das also "reif" ist.


----------



## Marco13 (31. Dez 2010)

pilx hat gesagt.:


> Ob ich Referenz und Instanz so richtig erklärt habe - ob das also "reif" ist.



Joa, "bekommt neuen Zeiger" und "wird die Instanz der Referentvariablen stand aufgerufen" sind ... naja... könnten noch umformuliert werden. "bekommt einen neuen Wert", und "wird auf der Instanz eine Methode aufgerufen" oder so...


----------

